# custom rosettes and plinths



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

I am restoring an 1890's queen anne victorian and need to replace all of the second floor plinth blocks (~70) and rosettes (~90). Their milling is beyond me so I was looking for recommendations of a capable yet economical shop.

I've attached an image. For reference the casing is 5-3/4" wide, so they are rather big. Material needs to be clear pine since we are staining and finishing all millwork. My local lumberyard is milling all the casing and baseboards, but can only similarly mill the plinth and rosette blanks which puts the grain running the wrong way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

can you post a photo of just the blocks with rosette ??
kinda hard to see what the actual design is from so far away.

this is what we see if we try to enlarge it.










.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you want vertical grain? Your picture is not clear, but grizzly and others have rosette cutters for the drill press. It worked fairly well with some practice. And I am sure you could get a custom knife cut.


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

I updated with a better image. Yes I want the grain vertical, along the direction of the tape in that image. Getting a rosette cutter is not the problem, it's milling the profile.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I would cut pieces that are a little wide and edge glue to make a board with cross grain. Plane it flat, and have someone with a w & h or other molder get the blades and you should be set. Just cut apart on glue lines and run through jointer. You don't show a general location, but there is probably someone on here with a molding machine that can do it for you. That is a nice clear picture. Thanks


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

I put this in the "pros" forum not to look for advice on how to make them, but to try to find someone to pay to make them.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry.. not meaning to insult you. you have to say where you are. I have a molder, but…


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

Denver, 80212

Happy to pay shipping if the price and quality are right.


> Sorry.. you have to say where you are. I have a molder, but…
> 
> - ibewjon


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I am sure you can find someone in your area if you had your matching stock ready to go. Shipping matching stock to Illinois wouldn't be cheap, and I doubt there would be anything to match here.


----------

